# I'm back



## MantidLord (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey guys, MantidLord here. I know I've been off the forum for a while, it's just that my computer's been down. Just got it fixed. So I'm glad to be back. I'm still raising my I. oratorias, and hope to bring myself back to speed on what I missed on here. Anyways, just sayin' hi.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi MantidLord...  I don't think we've "met," but glad you're back and hope to see you around the boards.


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 25, 2009)

Sup. Glad you're back B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 25, 2009)

hummm, how could u be that long without us?


----------



## shorty (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## colddigger (Jan 27, 2009)

oh, well, welcome back mantidlord!


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Glad to "meet" and "see" all of you again.

@hibiscusmile: It was the hardest months I've ever had to go through. I felt alone and scared. :lol: 

@katnapper: thanks, nice to meet you. I do plan on being an active (border line hyper active) member on the board. And hope to participate in some interesting topics. Thanks everyone!


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 27, 2009)

colddigger said:


> oh, well, welcome back mantidlord!


Colddigger!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello


----------

